# Algone????Does this work on algae?



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anybody know if this stuff works on algae?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Algone removes nutrients from the water like nitrates, which you need for proper plant growth. Without proper plant growth the algea will become worse. The best thing to do is get a good balance in your tank of ferts, light, water changes etc. Be consistent and have a lot of patiences.


----------



## blacksmith37 (Oct 10, 2006)

I maintain a 55 in a nursing home; it is accessable to staff and visitors. Last year someone put in algaecide , I do not know what brand or amount. It happened on a few occasions. Whatever it was ,it does kill hornwort (this was the primary indicator; in a couple days it turned to green mush) vallisnaria and hurts- but does not kill -Java moss. It also kills goldfish and plecos ( 3 each in the various episodes). Did not bother any other fish. I figure the golds and plecos eat the most algae and dying plants containing algaecide. 
This is just a word of caution if you feel you must use algaecides.


----------

